# services on port 631 ???? (resolve)

## vibidoo

I have a service who use this port .

So my cups daemon always fail to start .

NFS is not use .

My error when I start cups is : 

```

cupsd : child exited with status 98  

```

So i check the CUPS FAQ

And the problem is related to rpc.rquotad .

But NFS is disabled on the kernel !!!!

ANd I tried to use rpcinfo bu I got this error

```

rpcinfo: can't contact portmapper: RPC: Remote system error - Connection refused

```

Last edited by vibidoo on Thu Oct 30, 2003 6:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

Can you telnet into that port?

----------

## Steffen

Try

```
netstat -nlp
```

to find out which service is running on this port.

----------

## vibidoo

I used netstat -a 

but with alp options I don't see any services using the 631 port 

I can not telnet 

in fact i don't  have the telnet tool on my system

[edit]

just install telnet and no I can not connect through this port

----------

## UberLord

If a firewall isn't blocking port 631, netstat claims nothing about port 631 and you can't telnet into it then I'd say that nothing is using port 631

----------

## vibidoo

no firewall install 

it's a new system on the network .

I really don't understand , no process on the port 631 showned by netstat ( -plunt  , -alp) .

I have only one process ( sshd) 

I think i will reinstall it    :Sad: 

----------

## vibidoo

resolve  :Smile: 

After one night of working on this issue .

I finally find the problem this morning .

On the cupsd.conf 

I have to comment the line 

#port 631 

It's strange because on my previous installation I was sure that I always uncomment this line   :Confused: 

I use cups  1.1.19-r1

----------

## infamousmrsatan

You will get this error 98 if you have both the lines

Port xyz

and 

Listen xyz.xyz.xyz.xyz:abc

where all those letters are ip addresses and port numbers.

For some reason, it doesn't want both (at least not if they specify the same port.  Using the "Port" line will listen on the specified port for ANY ip address.... (I think) 

J.S.

----------

